# HELP ... date a Western Flyer X-53



## rustyrelicks (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what year this Western Flyer X-53 was built ? It is all red and has a skiptooth sprocket. Stamped under crank in small letters,  MOT-V  2196  and in large numbers  159610  Any help appreciated. rr


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 4, 2011)

The all red/chrome combo was 1955 only


----------



## PCHiggin (May 5, 2011)

The MO in the number under the crank stands for Murray Ohio,the maker.

Pat


----------



## kcrowe (May 5, 2011)

100% sure 1955 (like mine).  As previously stated, this was the only year they did the red and chrome fenders.  Cool thing is, you have the light!  Few survived and they are very difficult to find...see my avatar!


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 5, 2011)

The light on that bike is a Murray Fleetline item.. Still looks the part though!


----------



## kcrowe (May 5, 2011)

Wow....looks very similar to the X-53 light.


----------



## rustyrelicks (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info ... looks like its a 55.


----------



## then8j (May 8, 2011)

Do you still have that light? Was it painted gold, or look like gold plating? And how are the reflectors attached? Are they screwed on or bolted on? Thanks


----------



## MaxGlide (May 10, 2011)

I have THE SAME bike! Red with chrome.... original.... no light though. I have the Delta Rocket Ray.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 11, 2011)

All of these lights are based on the Delta Rocket Ray. My '56 X-53 currently has an NOS Murray Fleet Line headlight mounted while I continue the search for an X-53 item... I guess I'm also searching for a mid-fifties Fleet Line to go with my headlight - Lol!  Then8j, the upper housing is gold plated and the reflector bezels are pressed into the housing. The base is standard Rocket Ray.


----------



## then8j (May 11, 2011)

Now that's cool...... Awesome condition too..where did you find that one?

Thanks for the info on it


----------

